# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  Почта@svae.by

## JAHolper

Появилась мысль подключить к нашему сайту яндекс почту.
Чтобы каждый имел возможность пользоваться почтой с адресом вида *name@svae.by*
Что скажете?

P.S. почта гугла исключается, т.к. бесплатна только для определённого количества аккаунтов.

----------


## Роман

Проголосовал "за" и с удивлением обнаружил, что я, оказывается, один такой  Почему люди голосуют "не знаю"? Аргументируйте, хотя бы  Я лично думаю, что если подключить к сайту почту, то это будет очень удобно.

----------


## гость

Конечно, удобно. Просто, здесь пост. пользователей мало ))) А АДМИН молодец ))) И с Новым годом всех, 
 а Николая персонально =)

----------

